# Estes Park,co



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone stay at or have any info on campgrounds in and near estes park?


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

We have spent a week in EP for the last 7 years. We love it and RMNP is our favorite National Park..

This year,wWe spent the week of the 4th of July at Spruce Lake Campground. It was nice and the facilities in good shape. We used to stay at the EP CG at the end of Tunnell Road. The county took it over 2 years ago and it's not been the same since. Mary's lake CG is also run by the county, but I have not stayed there. There is a Jellystone on the East side of EP that's good, I would stay away from Paradise on the river, barely room for slides between trailers, and elk meadow, parking lot in a field. There is also a KOA, I don't know much about it other than a drive by it looks tight.

In addition to the private CG's above, RMNP has several options. I have driven by them but not stayed in the park.

Happy to answer questions if you ave any.


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I have stayed at Elk Meadows, Spruce Lake, Jellystone and KOA. My favorite is Spruce Lake. It's 5 minutes from the park entrance and on the Big Thompson river.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. anyone have any pics of the campground? We have a 321 frl 5ver is this campground tight?


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

We stay in Estes Park or RNMP at least twice every summer. I really like staying at Morine Park CG in RMNP. This is a huge campground, and I have seen huge 5ers there. The awsome part is that even though there are over 300 sites, you are not close to your neighbors, and sometimes don't even know you have neighbors. We also stay at Jellystone once a season. This is a typical RV park and I ordinarilly wouldn't stay there if it weren't for the activities for the kids.

Have a great trip!


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Spruce Lake would not be a problem for the 5er, lots of them in there, sites are not pull through, but they are very wide and easy to get into. There is a map of the campground on their website. www.sprucelakerv.com


----------

